
Inventor tests new prototype of record-setting hoverboard - odedgolan
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/hoverboard-duru-1.3270569
======
jack-r-abbit
It seems like it can hover over land pretty well on take off. I wonder if he
sticks to water primarily for the softer landing if things malfunction.

~~~
rdancer
Most definitely: if he slammed into the ground after the malfunction, there
would have been no second attempt, the prototype is too fragile.

Also, water provides uniform flat surface; spectators and their pets are
excluded naturally without need for employing a small police force.

------
wingerlang
Isn't that just a "quad" copter that can lift a guy?

